# ENFP Photography =]



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is some of my portfolio work. 














































































































































































Hope you like them! :happy:


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love photography too, but I don't have a great camera!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Shanty said:


> Gorgeous! I love photography too, but I don't have a great camera!


My camera isn't that great either, hehe. I use a Nikon D60 with a 55-200 mm narrow angle lens. Not exactly ideal for landscape photography! But my main interest is in fashion and people photography, so. The most important part creating a good image is the photographer. As long as you have an SLR camera you should be ok. =)


----------



## samyeaboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Ooo such magnificent eye candy!:laughing:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice! Impressive.

I like the first one best.
Second best is the one with the woman holding the scarf behind her back, standing on the sand dune.


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

You're goooddd. :happy:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Crystall - these fotos are just wonderful...you are so talented.

I am completely clumsy with my camera! You make it look so easy!

Just beautiful!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Awwh you guys are too sweet thanks! :blushed:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

so this is my friend aulona's photography. She is an enfp... and dear god is she good 

Flickr: Aulona's Photostream


----------

